# Drill Chuck Key



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

i have a noobtastic question - is there a brilliant solution to keep my drill chuck key attached to my drill? the one i have came with a holder gizmo but its pretty worthless and my google fu isnt very strong today and i am not finding anything useful.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

just tape it to the cord.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Northern-Tool-Equipment-30253-Universal/dp/B000180VHS

or try any *Good* Hdw store. NOT the big Box stores.
They don't stock anything that doesn't sell a jillion a week.

Also can be used for that always easy to lose pin spanner for the angle grrinder.
.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Like Bob said, just tape or wire tie it to the cord.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

When we have to tape them, we tape them close to the plug. That way you have to unplug the drill to change bits. A good safety feature for our environment.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to attach mine to the cord using a heavy duty rubber band. Now that I have keyless chucks it is irrelevant, but the rubber band worked surprisingly well.


----------

